# Royal Rail...



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

...anyone spot it in their local hobby stores yet?


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I have not seen them in stores yet, but I have my 3. There is a seller stvb and gmscustoms both have them pretty reasonable on ebay.
Russell


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

You can order it direct from Round2 if you don't see it locally.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Saw it in my LHS Saturday. Having trouble finding it?


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

They are pretty good at getting stuff in locally here. I even got the Pegasus War of the Worlds off the shelf here. I like supporting the local store, and then order online if there is something they can't get or have even heard of. 

I'm stopping at my LHS again tomorrow, so we'll see if they have one before I have to order it online. 

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Just saw it at my LHS last night. Keep an eye out, they are definitely showing up


----------



## Duff Miver (Dec 18, 2007)

Got mine from my LHS last week . Waited a long time for this repop . Also picked up Infini-T and Lil Stogie that day as well. With Rommels Rod and TJ Taxi coming out next month isn't it a great time to be a model kit builder ? -- Duff


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Rommel's Rod should be out now. It's hitting preferred Revell dealers first, now.
Chris


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

got my Royal Rail, they got two in, bought both, asked them to save me a couple of Rommels Rods and Roscoe's Police Car. Really looking to be a good fall season between all the showrods and figure kits coming out that I want.


----------

